# serious helpp with 1995 240sx



## mikedrivesa240 (May 25, 2009)

ok i have a 1995 240sx 2.4l twin cam.. has wayy to many miles ( 203,000).. i can feel a loss of power and dont know what its comming from maybe timing bekt?.. also i was thinking to do a complete rebuild and rebuild it for a nice sized turbo... please can anyone give me info on what i should do ..where i should go.. and a estimate on how much it would cost.. ( i kno onlii a little about cars but love to drift) 
:newbie:


----------



## s14in215 (Jun 21, 2007)

symptoms and conditions? you have timing chain btw. sr20 should fix everythin up


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With that many miles on it, the compression is probably below spec or there may be leaking valves. These conditions will cause a power loss. The easiest thing to do at this point is run a compression test on all cylinders to verify the condition of the motor.

Here's some suggestions for building a turbo motor:

Things to consider in a rebuild of the motor are lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR; magneflux crank/rod assembly; shot-peen crank/rod assembly; ARP rod bolts; steel or copper alloy head gasket. Custom balance the entire reciprocating assembly. 

The cost of a rebuilt turbo motor will range anywhere from $3000 to $4000. A turbo kit will run at least $3500 or more.


----------



## mikedrivesa240 (May 25, 2009)

thnx a lot ima look into it!!


----------



## mikedrivesa240 (May 25, 2009)

i was thinking sr20 but the ka24de is legendary for its torque and potential to be a fast ass engine if everything is right.. so ima stick with the KA


----------

